

Facebook holding account hostage for sensitive info - gr3yh47

facebook is basically holding my account hostage until I provide a federal ID and tax return or utility bill.<p>screenshots with series of events:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;ioq7d
======
dangrossman
That's a pretty standard request to verify your identity.

I had to give a copy of my business license and ID to the local Costco to get
a membership card.

If you don't want to give them that information, then they don't have to
provide your business with their service. You're not entitled to it.

------
morkfromork
FB owns it, FB makes the rules. Maybe they think you are impersonating someone
else.

------
jpetersonmn
How are they holding something they own hostage?

